

The "Granny Knot" - klimeryk
http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm

======
klimeryk
And from the same website:
[http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm](http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/ianknot.htm)
A really simple and efficient way to tie you shoelaces.

Sharing this because it's such a cool way to do such a mundane task :)

